# Operations Manager Massachusetts College of Art and Design



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Operations Manager*
Massachusetts College of Art and Design 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Salary:* []
*Posted:* 01/11/2023
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Company Description:*
Founded in 1873, MassArt is the first freestanding public college of art and design in the United States. And that's pretty freaking cool. Everything else, screw it, check our website for details.

*Job Description:
DEPARTMENT OVERVIEW & POSITION SUMMARY:*
Under the direction of the Chief of Police/ Director of Public Safety, or designee, the Operations Manager is responsible for administrative day-to-day business management of the department. This position is responsible for assisting and directing faculty, staff, students, guests, vendors and contractors conducting work in the Department and on behalf of the Chief of Police. Work requires excellent project management and communication skills and coordination with individuals at all levels within the organization and, as needed, acts as a representative to outside entities.
REPORTS TO: Chief of Police
SUPERVISION EXERCISED: None
SALARY: $60,000 - $65,000 commensurate with experience
Position is governed by the Non-Unit Personnel Policy Handbook
*KEY RESPONSIBILITIES
ESSENTIAL JOB DUTIES:*

Assist the Chief of Police and the Deputies in planning and directing regular administrative activities of the Public Safety Department. 
Assist the Chief with tasks such as scheduling; reviewing, prioritizing and responding to emails; answering and returning phone calls; organizing documents; maintaining records; taking notes at meetings and any other administrative tasks as required.
Is a member of the command staff, assisting with development of departmental goals, objectives and strategic initiatives and implementing office procedures in support of said goals.
Assists with administrative functions relative to Dispatch, Public Safety Office, command center, and Security desks. 
Manages office financial operations including purchasing and invoicing, assisting the Chief with monitoring budgets and the annual budget process
Supports training, professional development, accreditation and compliance programs; and serves as a liaison with MassArt representatives. 
Assist the Deputy with compliance with Special State Police requirements as a well as the Police Officer Standards and Training (POST) requirements
Assists the Chief and the Deputies manage long and short term projects. 
Assist the Deputy in analyzing the existing office administrative procedures; recommend and implement procedural improvements and/or new services designed to increase efficiency, reduce operation cost and provide greater protection and safety to the MassArt Community. 
Active member of essential groups and committees on campus, including Emergency Preparedness, Rapid Response Team, Campus Safety Advisory Group. Facilitating and coordinating communication and response efforts. 
Assists the Chief with Clery compliance including collaborating with annual security reporters, and compiling data
Assists with recruitment, hiring and retention of all Department of Public Safety staff. 
Working with the Deputy, responsible for all payroll functions including reporting time and attendance and tracking and reporting of overtime for all DPS personnel.

*Requirements:
REQUIRED QUALIFICATIONS:*

Associate's degree in Criminal Justice or related field with three to five (3-5) years of administrative work experience in a position involving public safety OR a combination of education and experience which demonstrates the ability to perform the essential functions of the position.
Must have the ability to effectively manage sensitive interpersonal interactions at all levels
Ability to maintain a high level of confidentiality.
Demonstrated commitment in working with diverse populations and furthering diversity, equity, and inclusion in the workplace.
Strong organizational abilities and attention to detail/accuracy; ability to multitask.
Excellent written and verbal communication skills
Experience with payroll functions, policies and procedures 
Prior experience working with software applications (Excel, PowerPoint, Microsoft Word, Omnigo, MS products and Google Docs).
Ability to prioritize 
Ability to deal with a variety of people, oftentimes during stressful situations, in a positive, congenial and professional manner.
*PREFERRED QUALIFICATIONS:*

Bachelor's degree
Project Management Skills
Experience in a Academic setting/Higher Education
Experience working in a unionized environment
Prior working knowledge of budgetary procedures.
KNOWLEDGE, SKILLS, AND ABILITIES
Please note, below may be qualifications acquired on the job
Ability to understand the breadth and impact of decisions affecting faculty, staff and students and members of the college community .
Ability to take initiative and independently plan, organize, coordinate, and perform work in various situations where numerous and diverse demands are involved
Familiarity with a police or public safety department infrastructure, policies, and procedures
Working knowledge of operational and fiscal analysis and techniques
Ability to work collaboratively with Department partners and prioritize information flow to the Chief
Ability to troubleshoot office administrative problems and respond to all inquiries and requests related to work area
Familiarity with office software packages, technology, and systems common to a Public Safety Office 
Ability to train department members on administrative procedures and provide lead work direction. 
Interpret and apply administrative and departmental policies, procedures and regulations.
*WORKING CONDITIONS:*

Work well in dynamic environments that include crisis and emergency situations and an ability to remain calm and level headed for an extended period of time.
Required to attend meetings and on occasion have flexibility with schedule to meet deadlines or meetings times if needed. 

*Additional Information:*
Please note MassArt does not provide:

Employment-based visa sponsorship or non-student exchange visitor visa sponsorship.
Reimbursement for travel.
Criminal Offender Record Information (CORI) check relative to prior criminal convictions and pending cases, as well as Sex Offender Registry Information (SORI) checks relative to prior sexual offenses committed as an adult or juvenile will be conducted on the final candidate prior to an offer of employment. MassArt requires specific written authorization to conduct background checks. Failure to provide such authorization shall preclude your application from receiving further consideration.
As a condition of employment, you will be required to have received the COVID-19 vaccination or an approved exemption as of your start date. Details relating to demonstrating compliance with this requirement will be provided during the onboarding process.
MassArt provides equal employment opportunities to all employees and applicants for employment without regard to race, color, religion, gender, gender identity or expression, age, sexual orientation, national origin, ancestry, disability, military status, genetic information, pregnancy or a pregnancy-related condition, or membership in any other legally protected class. MassArt complies with all applicable federal, state and local laws governing nondiscrimination in employment in every location in which the college operates. This policy applies to all terms and conditions of employment.

*Application Instructions:*
Resume and Cover Letter


----------

